# Pipe Pouches?



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm looking for pouch to carry one or two pipes approx 2.oz of tobacco and the usual accoutrements. Any thoughts and recommendations, or one to stay away from?


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm interested in this as well (sorry I don't have any input). I've been carrying all my stuff in an empty cigar box, but would like a pouch too.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I use a "pipe purse" that holds 2 small pipes, or one "normal" pipe. Along with lighters, tamper, cleaners et al. The whole thing gets tossed into my briefcase (or car front seat).

For baccy I have two pouches, I use whichever I can find at any given time (or ziplocks, if I can't find either). Some pipe pouch/purses come with a baccy pouch - but it may not be very good. For optimal performance, you want a baccy pouch that is latex lined (not plastic), and double fold (not zipper/clasp). That keeps the tobacco moist and fresh for longer. Obviously a ziplock baggie does the same thing, but it does draw stares when packing loading a pipe in public p


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Check out Castleford pipe pouches. They have single, double and 4 pipe cases/pouches.

These are good too:









Available here: http://www.premierpipes.com/pipepouches.htm

For a few dollars more, here is the Castleford 4 pipe:


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been eyeballing these.

$33.75 from Cup O Joe's.










$48.75 from Cup O Joe's.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

I second the Castleford bags! I bought the two pipe pouch from my B&M for $23! Fits most of my pipes just fine! Has places for all the "stuff", I carry aprox 10 pipe cleaners in one opening, my oldboy lighter and a fancier tamper tool in another. It also has a built in tamper spot that I carry a regular aluminum "pipe nail" in. Plus it comes with a leather/rubber snap style tobacco pouch that not only fits under its flap in the bag but can also be removed and carried seperate if you like. Holds a decent ammount of tobacco. I usually carry two small snack size ziplock's with around a half ounce or so each of tobacco as that is all I would ever need out and about.

I also toss in my cigar cutter and cigar lighter when I take it with me to the B&M. All in all it works really well for me! Even with the cigar extra's stuffed in mine and making it on the bulkier side, it will still fit in the front pockets of my jacket! Hard to beat for $23!

Here is the one I have. What the pics don't show you is there are also two other spots front & back to hold the other stuff. In the front slot is where I put the pipe cleaners, and in the back slot is where I put the lighter and secondary tool. Hard to beat this pricing too after shipping! (not my auction btw, just one I found that showed it decently)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Castlefor...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Smarvy (Nov 4, 2008)

I also have one of the Castleford pouches, and it's been good to me. It's got enough room to hold tools and lighters, two pipes, and enough tobacco for at least 4-6 bowls. It looks like the one in the second photo you posted Lucky. However, I would recommend that you go for the one that Big D KC linked to, as that one looks like it has a little more room than the one I have, with the extra compartment and spot for a tamper. I've been impressed with the quality of the Castleford bag too.

Aloha,
Justin


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

If you are interested in mostly function and not so much form, check out camera bags and similar things at your local discount store. you could save yourself a few bucks and still look good.
Ken


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I found one of these at a local B&M this afternoon for 20.00 bucks. It's pretty nice actually, a little tight with 2 pipes but I managed to squeeze them in with a small box of matches, pipe cleaners, tamper, extra flints, and about an ounce and a half of tobacco. It's a Mac-Baron pouch.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I got one from frenchy that is like the ones from cup o joes.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a leather Dunhill roll-up pouch that I bought in about 1980. It worked beautifully for many years until I gave up pipe smoking about 15 years ago and threw the pouch and all my old pipes in a closet and forgot about them. I recently took up pipe smoking again and am thoroughly enjoying it. My pipes only needed minimal rehab but my pouch is now useless. The leather is fine but the rubber liner has completely dried up, cracked and crumbled. So if anyone reading this thread has any suggestions on how to replace the rubber liner of my pouch I would be very grateful.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't know if this helps much, but given the tobacco pouch I have has the latex lining I just put in the tobacco zip lock bag and all. It keeps from "soiling" the pouch and getting tobacco everywhere.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Lefty said:


> I don't know if this helps much, but given the tobacco pouch I have has the latex lining I just put in the tobacco zip lock bag and all. It keeps from "soiling" the pouch and getting tobacco everywhere.


Excellent suggestion, Lefty. I'll try the ziplock bag in the roll-up pouch.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

New Liner for Leather Roll-up Pouch

Was looking at the Iwan Ries website and saw one of these for $5.25:

www.iwanries.com/Sifter_Pouch_P6815C536.cfm

Decided to try it as a new liner for the rubber one that disintegrated.


----------

